# Unauthorized, mislabeled Microsoft support tool leaks; could cause more trouble ...



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Unauthorized, mislabeled Microsoft support tool leaks; could cause more trouble than it cures*



> Several mainstream tech sites this week published details of a purported new Microsoft support tool designed to fix problems with the Windows 10 Anniversary Update. After some digging, I can report that it is no such thing. My advice: Stay far away from this "Windows Self Healing Tool."
> 
> If you want to be a Windows expert, one of the most important lessons to learn is skepticism. Whenever someone claims to have a magic fix-it tool or a MakeRocketShipGoFast registry tweak, you should keep it away from any system you care about until you can confirm it does what it says it does.
> 
> ...


Unauthorized, mislabeled Microsoft support tool leaks; could cause more trouble than it cures | ZDNet


----------

